# These are the Good Old Days!!



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I haven't been over here in a while (I've been building resin kits), so I came over to check and Moebius has it's own place here. Reminds me of the old Polar Lights days, but better! You guys seem to be listening more
to what builders want and putting out some awesome kits. I haven't built a styrene kit since PL closed, but looks like I'll be building styrene again!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

You better believe it bud.Their kits are more sophisticated than Polar Lights',although I loved what they did as well.Moebius and Monarch really go beyond copying Aurora.Lots of brand new subjects to come as well.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

These are the Good Old Days!!

Man...I LOVE THIS TITLE...and your 100% correct...these indeed are the good old days...every few weeks we keep getting great news about different kits...Dr.J...Nosferatu...Gigantic Frankenstein...the Ghost...the Seaview...the Moon Suit...Captain Action...the Fly...and the list goes on! Man I'm basking in this sunshine and I hope it never ends!:woohoo:
Mcdee


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

I just picked up my first Mobeius kit today- the Voyager. I have to say it was a fun thrill to rip off the plastic on a new kit from a totally new company! I really look forward to putting together such a wonderfully simple design. It'll be a refreshing change.


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Agreed. I stopped buying models once PL went out. (In fact I havent even built my J2 yet and I have had it since 1998) I even stopped lurking here for the most part.(Only postedoncein awhile) Once Moebius came out I found my way back.(forgot my old name and password though) Im now going to do that J2 this summer and hopefully the Seaview after that.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

The good old days indeed. There has been a lot of great excitement in the styrene figure world in the past year and a half. I'm glad to be in the thick of it!


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

I've never built a resin kit. Can they be made to look as good as a plastic kit? How much work or talent is involved?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Resin kits are not much different, than styrene. Sure you need to use Super Glue, wash real good, and fill some holes, but they fun to do. I forgot one thing, primer is a must.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I've built both and to be honest I prefer styrene kits for a number of reasons ie: more parts to assemble, no special tools required, and price. It really is unfair to compare though, because resin models are more like a work of art...there is sculpting involved, filling and sanding (Dremell) epoxy and Flash superglue...come to think of it they each have their pluses and minuses and it's like comparing apples to oranges...I've seen both styrene and resin kits turn out just fine. Right now I'm working on a resin Giant Forgotten Prisoner by Pythonkits it stands about 17 inches tall and weighs about 5 lbs and it is a real blast at the same time I'm working on my second Nosferatu kit, equally engaging...best thing you can do Admiral is give one a try, it's different than styrene, but it's as enjoyable!
Mcdee


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Admiral Nelson said:


> I've never built a resin kit. Can they be made to look as good as a plastic kit? How much work or talent is involved?


Just look at my resin kits that are posted here.Im no pro and probably never will be but my resin kits turn out pretty nice.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Pretty nice? Who are you fooling! You the man!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Admiral Nelson said:


> I've never built a resin kit. Can they be made to look as good as a plastic kit? How much work or talent is involved?


In most cases, resin is better than plastic! You can get finer details than from a plastic mold. I'd say really no more talent than working on a plastic kit is needed. Yes, resin is different, but not a 180 from plastic. Wash your parts, sand off the pour nubs, use CA, primer & paint. Do yourself a favor & buy a simple kit- something with about 5-10 pieces & go for it! There's lots out there to choose from. I just got Black Sun's "Mk.2 1/72 Human Fighter" (aka the new BSG Viper) & it's just bee-yoo-tiful! About 15 pieces maybe, but the casting from what I can see so far is flawless! :thumbsup:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i ain't gonna jump in on the resin v styrene v vinyl ( any company still make vinyl kits these days ?) debate . just to say i've bought and built all types depending on the subject and whether i liked it or not . 
there's that old saying , " it's all plastic to me " . 
but i will concur that these are indeed fine times to be a scifi/ figure modeller . you can get durn near anything ya want in one form or another . 
if the 60's and 70's were a golden age then i like to call this the platinum age . 
granted the hobby is not as widespread as it was then but for us that are into it ,things are good imo . 
hb


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Resin kits do not have the technical constraints that styrene kits have. Styrene kits have to be demolded easily out of steel tooling so cannot have undercuts. Resin parts are cast in flexible molds so can have a moderate amount of undercut and so can have more detail than injection plastic. Also a figure can be done in fewer parts than styrene so a limb can be molded as a single piece rather than in multiple parts so much fewer seam lines to deal with. That said, the nature of styrene production allows a lot of kits to be made as low cost. Resin kits are labor intensive, cast by hand, a few parts at a time. Quality castings need to be de-aired or pressure cast to ensure fewer casting imperfections. The upshot is that resin kits tend to be very expensive and a production run can be quite low, making older issues rare and even more expensive. I buy, collect, and build both types, although my heart belongs to styrene kits--it's what I grew up with and inspires my current passion with model building.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

very well put ignatz. please allow me to add one point to what you wrote:
the start up costs for styrene kits are anywhere from a hundred to a thousand times the costs for resin (tooled steel molds vs. poured rubber molds), so resin kit producers are more free to chose kit subjects that appeal to a limited audience, whereas the manufacturer of a styrene kit has to do everything possible to induce the highest possible sales to the widest segment of the public.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Exactly! That's why, especially as figure modellers, we need to learn the disciplines involved with both. Actually, vinyl as well.


----------

